# [EU/NL] WeservIT - KVM VPS Servers - SSD & Cached SSD - 25% LIFETIME DISCOUNT!



## weservit (Jun 3, 2013)

*WeservIT - Internet Solutions*


*USE "SSD25%" FOR 25% LIFETIME DISCOUNT*



WeservIT brings you SSD VPS Servers, a high performance service with dedicated resources!
Using SuperMicro Enterprise grade hardware with E3 / Dual E5 Hexacore CPUs, high performance LSI powered (Cached) SSD storage in RAID10 arrays, will a SSD VPS offer you a better performance compared to all other regular VPS servers.

*About WservIT*

WeservIT stands for high quality service, to ensure optimal performance of your server equipment or website. We will do anything within our power to assure our customers high quality service and prevent any unexpected inconveniences from happening. If, unfortunately, one occurs, we will do anything to recover as soon as possible without losing sight at any aspect of quality.

 

 

*Reviews*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1213517

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1136261

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7865134&postcount=1

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7638025

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1062203

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1059534

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1036314

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7334055&postcount=1

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1014276

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=988121

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=986244

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=957069

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=981102

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=981082

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=940571

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7042178&postcount=10

 

*Benchmarks*

I/O Benchmark: 1.3 GB/s

I/O Ping Benchmark: 0.1 ms

IOPS Seek Benchmark: 26428 IOPS

IOPS Sequential Benchmark: 7780 IOPS

IOPS Cached Benchmark: 480130 IOPS

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/14/3SGFEDV21RjQbKCQ

 

*Included with all packages*

- SolusVM control panel

- Multiple staff available for support

- 24/7 emergency line

- Fast and accurate response!

- There is no middle man, WewervIT owns its own racks and equipment!

- No long term contracts.

- 1Gbps fair share port speed

- INSTANT setup

- Weekly remote backups

 

=========================================

*KVM SSD Packages*

=========================================

*512MB SSD KVM*

- 512MB RAM

- 2 CPU cores @ 3.30GHz

- 10GB RAID10 SSD storage

- 2000GB monthly bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 address

- 5 IPv6 addresses (more free on request)

- SolusVM Control Panel

 

*Price per month: *


----------

